# Levsin / Hyoscyamine... curious about it.... new to it



## tamara (Dec 20, 2004)

Hello everyone. I just visited my doc yesterday and he prescribed me Levsin for my IBS-D. So I was just wondering if anyone else here is IBS -D and on it and how well it works. I haven't tried any yet but i'm curious. I am currently only on immodium and an antispasmodic. My doc says I can replace immodium with levsin. So.... Does it work good or not?? Any replies or expierences with the drug are much appreciated. Thank u!!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Tamara..I've been using Levsin for almost one year now. It helps with spasms and cramping from D, and it helps the frequent trips during a flare up. Are you taking the kind you put under your tongue to let it melt? I've taken the other you swallow before, but this new kind works much faster and better. Hope this helps. Feel free to ask any questions about it.


----------



## tamara (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm taking the pill form.... and so far it seems to be working pertty well. The only thing i noticed was i still get cramping and a feeling of urgency like i am going to get D, but then i am so constipated it's unbelievable!! But hten in 10 min later I can go. So all in all it's a lil weird i suppose. Or maybe it's just that I don't trust the drug completely just yet. I have only trusted Immodium for 14 years now. So going on a new drug just makes me nervous I guess. Which I know ISN'T helping my IBS one bit. I have to go to work tommorow for the first time on Levsin Do u think I should take immodium too? Or that's just too much? I need to learn to relax, it's just that when I get a attack at work or anywhere... I don't just go once.... I go like 8 TIMES!!! AAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!! SOMEBODY HELP!!!!!!


----------



## mlb (Dec 28, 2004)

I've been taking it for over a year now. I found out that it makes me constipated as well sometimes what I've found that helps is to take Equalactin (it's also for IBS and it helps to even things out if ya know what I mean.) When things get out of control (going more than 3 times in l0 minutes I just take Pepto Bismol. I've had IBS for 10 years but was just diagnosed with it 3 years ago. It took me a while to find the right combination of medication and I still have to alter things every now and then but it's definitely better that it was before.Hope this helps


----------

